

PHP 5.4.9 and 5.3.19 released, over 15 bugs fixed - ck2
http://www.php.net/archive/2012.php#id2012-11-22-1

======
ck2
Changelog <http://www.php.net/ChangeLog-5.php#5.4.9>

------
jfaucett
these are some much needed bug fixes (is_readable for example), but personally
I'm most exited about 5.5, there are some really nice features coming in it -
coroutines :)

